# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Vé trọn gói tham quan Sky72 Keangnam, giá ưu đãi

## ndtam

Mình  chuyên cung cấp vé vào Sky72 Keanngam, giảm giá 35% chỉ còn 160 nghìn/  vé , đảm bảo , uy tiến. Các bạn đến tận nơi lấy vé hoặc mình có ship đến  nhà cho các bạn.

Bạn nào có nhu cầu liên hệ với mình nhé!

*Địa điểm nhận vé*

Số nhà 91, A3 Đường Nguyễn Cảnh Dị, khu đô thị Đại Kim Hà nội
 Số nhà 23H1, ngõ 396 Trương Định vào các buổi tối.

*Hotline : 0969 118 456*
*Yh: thanhtam_3006*

Trẻ em dưới 80cm Miễn phí .

Giá dịch vụ đã bao gồm thuế giá trị gia tăng (VAT) và phí dịch vụ

*Giá vé bao gồm:*
• Vé vào cổng
• Đài quan sát & Ống nhòm(sử dụng 1 lần) / Observatory & Telescope
• Bảo tàng Sống/ Alive museum
• Rạp chiếu phim 5D/ 5D cinema
• Thế giới 3D/ 3D World
• Phòng tranh Artlink/ Artlink Gallery
• Hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu/ Keangnam PR Zone
• Quầy lưu niệm Sky 72/ SKY72 Gift shop
Quầy lưu niệm Sky72 - lưu giữ những kí ức của bạn tại Sky72.

ĐÀI QUAN SÁT - ỐNG NHÒM
Keangnam  Landmark 72 là tòa tháp cao nhất tại Đông Dương với một đài quan sát  tại tầng 72 ở độ cao trên 350m. Tầm quan sát 350 độ từ trên cao sẽ khiến  toàn thành phố nằm ngay dưới chân bạn.



BẢO TÀNG SỐNG
Trick  Art không đơn giản là nghệ thuật mà đây còn là phương pháp vẽ tranh vô  cùng phức tạp có thể gây ảo giác cho đôi mắt bạn về cái thực và không  thực. Trẻ em sẽ yêu thích và say mê tìm hiểu nó bằng trái tim.
 

 
 

RẠP CHIẾU PHIM 5D

Màn  hình 360 độ và những hiệu ứng đặc biệt sẽ mang đến cho bạn những cảm  nhận về đỉnh cao của công nghệ giải trí. Chúng tôi mời bạn đến với thế  giới ảo mà như thật của xu hướng mới nhất hiện nay.

 
Phòng  tranh Artlink - nơi quảng bá nghệ thuật truyền thống, đậm đà bản sắc  Việt Nam, và Phòng trưng bày hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu - khu giới thiệu  các công trình mang tầm vóc quốc tế của tập đoàn Keangnam trên thế  giới.


 
Một  khu “mới toanh” tại Sky72 cũng vừa ra mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh  cùng thần tượng xứ Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh  với các sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành  viên Running Man, nhóm nhạc nữ T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung  Hun…

 
Còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy liên hệ ngay để được hưởng ưu đãi nhé!

*Hotline: 0969 118 456 ( Mình tên Tâm)*
*Yh : thanhtam_3006*

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Các bạn nhanh tay để hưởng giá ưu đãi nào

----------


## ndtam

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

PHòng chiếu phim 5D

----------


## hoangdatdigital

Tiết mình ở HCM

----------


## ndtam

> Tiết mình ở HCM


Khi nào có dịp ra HN thì bạn mua đi tham quan.

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Các bạn nhanh tay để hưởng giá ưu đãi nào

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

Lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

Lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

Lên là lên laf lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

lên là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

lên  là lên là lên là lên nào

----------


## ndtam

lên là lên là lên là lênnào

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

upppppppppppppp

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------

